# Goat wont eat alfalfa pellets and is rearing up at me.



## happydays (Sep 6, 2012)

We got our doe about four months ago, she was quite thin and we have been feeding her on a goat feed consisting of various grains and seeds etc.  A few days ago we bought her some alfalfa pellets but she just wont eat them.  At first I mixed them in with her other goat food but she just picked the other food out and left the pellets.  We then decided to  give her just the pellets but she wont eat them.  She also has over a quarter acre to feed on too.  This morning I went in to give her the pellets she took one look at them and started rearing up at me and butting me, she is obviously getting quite upset at the pellets.  What should I do should I keep on with the pellets and hope she will eventually eat them.  Also what should I do about the rearing up and butting me.  She has not done this before and is usually very friendly and likes lots of fuss.  I just put on a very stern voice and said no to her and held my hand out to push her away.  Any help please.


----------



## Hillsvale (Sep 6, 2012)

Goats are picky... I'd give up on the pellets personally. As for the reaqring a stern no and correcting her should work, she is obviously irritated at you! :/


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 6, 2012)

Flip her on the nose, yank her ear, or spray her in the face w/ water.  You gotta stop that before she gets bigger and hurts someone.

My goats don't like the pellets, either.


----------



## happydays (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi thanks for the replies.  Just been out to give her some fresh water.  She came running to me as she always does but once she saw I had not brought her any of her favourite food she started again.  Started having a nible at me then rearing again I through some of her water at her she just stood and looked at me in shock then ran behind some fencing so I went and told her off.  When I went back with the fresh water she wouldnt come anywhere near me.  I want to stay friends with my goat but should I give up on the pellets or not.  Should I give in to her to keep her happy.  She is one and a half years old and we have had her four months and she has been fine before.  She is acting a bit like a naughty toddler who wont eat his dinner but unfortunately she can do more damage than a toddler.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 6, 2012)

only some of my bigger older does would eat the pellets, none of my younger onse would touch them. If she did that to me, I would grab her ear and yank, or smack her ear. Goats hate their ears being touched. I would also use a very firm voice with her.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe try giving her the alfalfa hay. She might like that. I also give mine rabbit pellets which have alfalfa. They love them!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 6, 2012)

My goats do not like Alfalfa pellets either, or Alfalfa hay.  They will eat the 16% goat grain pellets and Black Oil Sunflower Seeds, and their treats are either apples or pears.  They will eat hay in the winter time, but in summer it's brouse.  Their favorite is pecan tree leaves and sprouts or elm.

We are getting ready to plant some Austrian winter peas and tall grain rye together in a 5 acre pasture for them to munch on this winter.

D*** spoiled goats!!

Sure do love them though...

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 6, 2012)

My goats won't eat alfalfa pellets either. I do feed them alfalfa mixed hay and they love that.

Go back to feeding her whatever you were feeding her before. If the bad behavior is around her feed, she may hold a grudge and not be so friendly anymore. I had a goat who was very friendly with me until I had to disbud her a second time. Never forgave for me for it and was never friendly towards me again.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Sep 6, 2012)

My goats LOVE alfalfa pellets. I took in a nigerian dwarf pair that were "city goats". Actually I bought them for waaay to much. They ate grain and chicken feed before I got them and "wouldn't touch their alfalfa pellets".  I started feeding alfalfa hay, minimal grain in the morning, brush, and left alfalfa pellets out free choice. Within a week or two the Nigerians were scarfing at the pellets and LOVED them. I had tried mixing them in the grain but mouthfulls would go in, and out would pop the alfalfa pellets between chews. 

As for the headbutting definately try and stop that in its tracks. My "little" saanen wether started to get testy recently. He's 7-8 months old.  The second time his whole body hit the ground he learned I was NOT messing around. The squirt bottle also helps me keep them out of the chicken coops or out from where the bale of alfalfa is. They respond sooo well to that! I couldn't figure out why the ear tugging wasn't working though, then one day I saw the BF with the goats. He had them standing up on the fence(Rule #1 broken), and was tugging on thair ears and grabbing their faces and making funny noises. "OH! They LIKE when he tugs on their ears." That was news to me! So yesterday we're both at the pen and WHO do the goats go to? Their beloved 'mom' who feeds them? or Pa... who tugs on their ears...   Yeah, they went to him.


----------



## happydays (Sep 6, 2012)

Went to see her again after the water episode and she didnt rear or try to but me just stood there and let me stroke her.  I gave in this evening and gave her her favourite food but will still keep leaving her some pellets just in case she changes her mind.  I had read about goats being very picky and have definately seen it for myself these last couple of days.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 6, 2012)

My goats are picky and didn't like alfalfa pellets or BOSS.... I would mix them into their grains and they would just pick out the grains and leave the pellets/BOSS...until one day... I kept putting a handful and eventually they just eat them. Maybe they got tired of picking the small grains out and decided to eat whatever.... Almost all new food I introduce them to, I mix a little in their grain and eventually they give in and start eating them.


----------



## happydays (Sep 7, 2012)

Well Carmela seems to be back to normal.  I gave her some grain last night and this morning and she is happy again.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## happydays (Sep 7, 2012)

I really dont know what is wrong with Carmela.  I fed her this evening and added some pellets to her feed and I was amazed she ate every last bit up.  I went in her paddock to take her bucket away to clean it and talked to her and stroked her neck as usual, she was fine then suddenly she started rearing up at me and trying to butt me.  I slapped her on the nose a couple of times and really told her off then she just stopped and stood there looking at me.  I went out a little later and stroked her through the gate and she seemed fine again.  Is it something I am doing wrong.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 7, 2012)

I think she is just testing you.  I could be wrong. My goats do things once in awhile to test me until I let them know it is not allowed. They don't my dh though. Even when my boys start acting up in their bucky ways when he comes out they stop.  Not with me. They love him and all but they definetly know who is who.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 7, 2012)

Is this your only goat? If she is alone, then she is lonely and treating you like another goat. It would be good to get her a friend if she doesn't have one.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Is this your only goat? If she is alone, then she is lonely and treating you like another goat. It would be good to get her a friend if she doesn't have one.


x2


----------



## happydays (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi yes she is our only goat and we do know that she needs a friend.  We keep looking for a suitable goat friend for her but in our area ther are not many goats available.  Do you think she is trying to hurt me or could she just be playful as she has always been so sweet before even a few hours after we got her she was so friendly with us.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 8, 2012)

It really could just be that she is lonely for another goat---like ks said, she is treating you like another goat and it may be play but also may hurt.


----------



## happydays (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who replied.  We live in Spain and this forum is the most helpful one I have been able to find.  We will keep looking for a suitable friend for her. Thanks guys.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, Spain!  How fun that we have people from so many countries on here.


----------



## happydays (Sep 14, 2012)

Kept trying with the alfalfa pellets and she is now eating them all up.  She is back to her normal self aswell.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad things worked out for you!


----------

